# Axle Bolt Torx?? Size??



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

My engine/Transmission is almost ready to be removed. I just need to find out what I need to remove the bolts holding the axles to the transmission. Seems like a dumb question, but I can't seem to find the right size. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Axle Bolt Torx?? Size?? (littlegti84)*

Unfortunatly, that's not a Torx head, it's a 6mm 12 point specal thingerbob you can get from the chain auto parts stores and NAPA.


----------



## brandon002 (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: Axle Bolt Torx?? Size?? (gearhead455)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Unfortunatly, that's not a Torx head, it's a 6mm 12 point specal thingerbob you can get from the chain auto parts stores and NAPA.[HR][/HR]​Yeah, what he said. Also Snap on has them...


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Axle Bolt Torx?? Size?? (brandon002)*

Just got off the horn with a buddy at the dealership who said mine has 8mm 12 points (GTI). I'm gonna buy a bolt, and head to Sears. Thanks for the input. (I'll probably buy a set of the sockets just to be sure)


----------



## brandon002 (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: Axle Bolt Torx?? Size?? (littlegti84)*

The 12 point sockets are great to have if you plan on doing a lot of work to your car yourself or any VW for that matter.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Axle Bolt Torx?? Size?? (brandon002)*

There are 3 different sizes of these things on most VW's, 8mm for the axles, 10mm for the starter, 12mm for the head bolts. Buying a set's a good idea


[Modified by ABA Scirocco, 12:45 PM 8-27-2002]


----------



## fopeano (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Axle Bolt Torx?? Size?? (littlegti84)*

I got mine from snap-on, he called it a "triple square" bit.


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Axle Bolt Torx?? Size?? (fopeano)*

Got what I needed at NAPA. They refer to it a a serrated wrench, and mine takes the 8mm. Only cost me $6, and it's 3" long, so it'll get me back behind the boot easier. Well, she's comin out tonight. Thanks all.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Axle Bolt Torx?? Size?? (littlegti84)*

I use a deep 8mm socket on the tool and a long extension to get drive handle out at wheel well so you can break those suckers loose ezier. Torque to install is 33 ft lbs.


----------



## Frankulie (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Axle Bolt Torx?? Size?? (spitpilot)*

I second the Triple-square ...
It's no torx indead !


----------

